# Can Kenpachi cut the Birdcage?



## Zeta42 (Aug 21, 2015)

Just like Zoro, he boasted that there's nothing he can't cut, and he destroyed a meteorite with one strike. Is his jutsu enough for what Zoro couldn't do?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 21, 2015)

No, birdcage withstood 5 meteorites.


----------



## Soca (Aug 21, 2015)

reported


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 21, 2015)

I was only 9 years old
I loved Kenpachi so much, I had all the merchandise and toys of him
I pray to Kenpachi every night before bed, thanking him for the life I've been given
"Kenpachi is love" I say; "Kenpachi is life"
My dad hears me and calls me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
I know he was just jealous of my devotion for Kenpachi
I called him a cunt
He slaps me and sends me to go to sleep
I'm crying now, and my face hurts
I lay in bed and it's really cold
Suddenly, a warmth is moving towards me
It's Kenpachi
I am so happy
He whispers into my ear "I can cut anything”
He grabs me with his powerful samurai hands and puts me down onto my hands and knees
I'm ready
I spread my ass-cheeks for Kenpachi
He penetrates my butt-hole
It hurts so much but I do it for Kenpachi
I can feel my butt tearing as my eyes start to water
I push against his force
I want to please Kenpachi
He roars in a mighty roar as he fills my butt with his love
My dad walks in
Kenpachi looks him straight in the eyes and says "It's all over now."
Kenpachi leaves through my window
Kenpachi is love. Kenpachi is life.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 21, 2015)

> Kenpachi
> Jutsu
> One Piece section

How the hell did you manage to bring the HST into this


----------



## Amol (Aug 21, 2015)

Who the hell is Kenpachi?
And no plotcage is unbreakable.
Only Goda can break it who is retired.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 21, 2015)

moved the thread but kept my post

whomever did that is a fucking hero


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 21, 2015)

Now that this is in the right place, yeah he can cut it. Kenpachi's power and strikes >>>>>>>> Zoro. May take more than one strike though to cut the Birdcage.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 21, 2015)

Peace of Cake for Kenny. He does it with his bare hands.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 21, 2015)

How is birdcage _city_ level durability when it covered the entire island and tanked 5 meteors and where is Kenpachi island level?


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 21, 2015)

Technically speaking, it didn't really tank the meteors. It sliced them up and the pieces slipped through. It didn't stop their KE at all.


----------



## Keishin (Aug 21, 2015)

em senpai said:


> How is birdcage _city_ level durability when it covered the entire island and tanked 5 meteors and where is Kenpachi island level?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 21, 2015)

Keishin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's good but how's he going to handle.....the second one


----------



## Keishin (Aug 21, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> That's good but how's he going to handle.....the second one



eyepatch off or kendo


----------



## Revan Reborn (Aug 22, 2015)

another swing of his blade.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 22, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Technically speaking, it didn't really tank the meteors. It sliced them up and the pieces slipped through. It didn't stop their KE at all.



But that means it withstood their surface pressure


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 22, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Technically speaking, it didn't really tank the meteors. It sliced them up and the pieces slipped through. It didn't stop their KE at all.



If the tension of the wire couldn't withstand the force it would have been taken down. The metoer fuji dropped was Pica sized..... You realize dropping an average house from space would garner megaton results....

While I understand their thinness helped cut the huge metoers in order to withstand the force, Dofla's string (spread country wide) must have been able to with stand that much impact, and survive that tension.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 22, 2015)

there's some weird physics involved in the birdcage I guess

I'm liable to believe Kenpachi could cut it tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> there's some *weird physics* involved in the birdcage I guess
> 
> I'm liable to believe Kenpachi could cut it tho



Yeah physics is hard isn't it?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 22, 2015)

rubbing salt in your own wounds is a bit much


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 22, 2015)

> >implies I missed the joke
> 
> > doesn't notice the fact that there are several things wrong with the joke to begin with immediately making it a dud.
> 
> You really should leave the big kid table, sorry little man amateur hour's over.



what even is this post tbh?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> rubbing salt in your own wounds is a bit much



>Says I'm salty

>brings up the argument you lost in a previous thread


Women these days


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 22, 2015)

Dear lord people knock it off already


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 22, 2015)

something something deflection

something something let it go

something something dictionary

something something NaCl


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Technically speaking, it didn't really tank the meteors. It sliced them up and the pieces slipped through. It didn't stop their KE at all.




With that said shouldn't it be able to cut Kenpachi's blade as well? Atleast until Kenpachi's power reaches maximum


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 22, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> With that said shouldn't it be able to cut Kenpachi's blade as well? Atleast until Kenpachi's power reaches maximum



Kenpachi's blade tanked the meteor's KE and his own physical strength.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 22, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> Kenpachi's blade tanked the meteor's KE and his own physical strength.



Aren't Admirals Small country level now? was hoody boy's meteor that strong?


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 22, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Aren't Admirals Small country level now? was hoody boy's meteor that strong?



not sure if Fujitora gets scaling from Akainu or Kizaru, tbh.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 22, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> not sure if Fujitora gets scaling from Akainu or Kizaru, tbh.



Why wouldn't he?People really underestimate how impressive Fujitora has been until now and he's been less serious than any Admiral.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 22, 2015)

There's no 'weird physics' involved in the birdcage at all, take it at a newtonian level and if the collective dome retains tension to slice 5 successive meteors (fujitora despite 'not being serious' also said 'I will use what strength I can') (does he have control over the meteors' strength? More likely he could just rain down a hundred), it's going to retain its tension against the pressure of single blade with the force of a single meteor


----------



## Keishin (Aug 22, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Why wouldn't he?People really underestimate how impressive Fujitora has been until now and he's been less serious than any Admiral.



Because Akainu and Kizaru>Doflamingo?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 22, 2015)

em senpai said:


> There's no 'weird physics' involved in the birdcage at all, take it at a newtonian level and if the collective dome retains tension to slice 5 successive meteors (fujitora despite 'not being serious' also said 'I will use what strength I can') (does he have control over the meteors' strength? More likely he could just rain down a hundred), it's going to retain its tension against the pressure of single blade with the force of a single meteor



kenpachi's meteor was many dozens of times bigger than fuji's iirc 

post scans


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 22, 2015)

em senpai said:


> There's no 'weird physics' involved in the birdcage at all, take it at a newtonian level and if the collective dome retains tension to slice 5 successive meteors (fujitora despite 'not being serious' also said 'I will use what strength I can') (does he have control over the meteors' strength? More likely he could just rain down a hundred), it's going to retain its tension against the pressure of single blade with the force of a single meteor



Not all meteors are created equal.
What were Fuji-san's calced at?


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 22, 2015)

Fuji's were calced to be about 1-2 kilometers.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 22, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Because Akainu and Kizaru>Doflamingo?



Fujitora is also > Doflamingo,I don't get your point.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't we just use surface area to figure out how much energy the bars would have had to tank or something?

Or does it not work that way?


----------



## Keishin (Aug 22, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Fujitora is also > Doflamingo,I don't get your point.



Well then birdcage cant be scaled from fujitora I'd imagine


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Birdcage is limited to what it has shown. The meteor that Kenpachi destroyed was much bigger than the one Birdcage withstood. So logically speaking, Kenpachi would only need to swing his sword enough times to outdue the total amount of energy that the cage had to deal with from the 5 meteors.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 22, 2015)

Could Bird Cage take Gremmy's meteor?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Could Bird Cage take Gremmy's meteor?


Yes it most likely could 
 it should be able to cut it due to surface area 
not exactly appliable to strings dura,tho


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

I would love to see the calc that shows Birdcage can tank Gremmy's meteor.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> I would love to see the calc that shows Birdcage can tank Gremmy's meteor.


it can't tank gremmy meteor
and it doesn't fucking need to 
it will cut it just like how it did with fujitora country level meteor
but this is just because surface area is a thing
and like i said in the beggining of this thread someone at kenny size just outright crashes the cage
edit:it seems it was in other thread with the same name
point remains


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> it can't tank gremmy meteor
> and it doesn't fucking need to
> it will cut it just like how it did with fujitora country level meteor
> but this is just because surface area is a thing
> ...



I only focused on the part where it was said, the cage can take Gremmy's meteor. I seen nothing about cutting it being mentioned. Overall the point of this thread is about if Kenny can cut the cage, a few swings should do the job.


Also...for the Gremmy/Kenny feat, at what height was the meteor calculated to fall down from?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> I only focused on the part where it was said, the cage can take Gremmy's meteor. I seen nothing about cutting it being mentioned. Overall the point of this thread is about if Kenny can cut the cage, a few swings should do the job.
> 
> 
> Also...for the Gremmy/Kenny feat, at what height was the meteor calculated to fall down from?





> 3821.8m


not sure why you are asking it,tho


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

I just seen the calcs using 2km/sec, which is dead wrong. 

"At some point, usually between 15 to 20 km (9-12 miles or 48,000-63,000 feet) altitude, the meteoroid remnants will decelerate to the point that the ablation process stops, and visible light is no longer generated. This occurs at a speed of about 2-4 km/sec (4500-9000 mph)."


Also, due to the earth's atmosphere meteors actually slow down when they get closer to the ground. The fact that Gremmy's meteor remained on fire should give it average meteor speed, which would be 30,000 MPH


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

it was a meteor created at 4 km of the ground wasn't it ?
it is just to ignorance on the matter but i don't even now why it would need to have more than freefall speed 
so really go bother regi,not me


----------



## Sablés (Aug 22, 2015)

Regi's next line is going to be

*groans internally*


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> it was a meteor created at 4 km of the ground wasn't it ?
> it is just to ignorance on the matter but i don't even now why it would need to have more than freefall speed
> so really go bother regi,not me



We don't know the height it came down from. What we do know is that it is still on fire. I don't have to ask anyone about it because I have sources from people who study this stuff for a living. The OBD calcs are simply wrong, and people have been dancing around with them life they are true, when if fact, they are not.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Why are we trying to apply characteristics of real life meteors to one that Gremmy popped into existence at an arbitrary height and arbitrary speed

The thing's on fire the entire time, that's really all we need to know or look at


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 22, 2015)

yeah sure because an specific calc regi made or possible an specific standard speed we use might be flawed every obd calc is wrong...
like really bro how did you even came to this conclusion


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

> Why are we trying to apply characteristics of real life meteors to one that Gremmy popped into existence at an arbitrary height and arbitrary speed
> 
> The thing's on fire the entire time, that's really all we need to know or look at


If we are going to use calcs, then we should take everything into account. Gremmy imagined the meteor; however, that doesn't excuse the fact that a certain speed must be met for it to be on fire. He just so happened to create a really fast and large meteor, that is what we know. 



> yeah sure because an specific calc regi made or possible an specific standard speed we use might be flawed every obd calc is wrong...
> like really bro how did you even came to this conclusion


I did not say that they are all wrong. I am talking about the two done for Gremmy & Kenpachi. Pay attention.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

No, see, I get that part

The ablation speed used works as a minimum for how fast it'd have to be going to visibly ignite like it does

To assume it would be moving faster than proposed would probably require more information that we don't have


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Regicide said:


> No, see, I get that part
> 
> The ablation speed used works as a minimum for how fast it'd have to be going to visibly ignite like it does
> 
> To assume it would be moving faster than proposed would probably require more information that we don't have



Okay, I get you, you mean my comment about "average meteor speed", correct? 

Even if we use minimums, we know that the light from the meteor goes away between 2-4km/sec, which means it would have to be moving at a faster speed to still be on fire. It would need to be moving at least at 5km/sec for it to still be on fire without any signs of the fire going out, and the flames still being clearly visible.

"the meteoroid remnants will decelerate to the point that the ablation process stops, and visible light is no longer generated. This occurs at a speed of about 2-4 km/sec (4500-9000 mph)."
.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

2-4 km/s is a range

As I understand what the article is saying, the meteor can be moving at a speed between those two values while still producing visible flames

2 km/s just so happens to be the baseline

Not to mention that 5 km/s is.. actually just arbitrary


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

The range given is for when the ablation process stops, NOT when it starts.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm aware

What I'm saying is, by nature of being a range, it can still be within that ballpark of speed without going out


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

In that range, there would/should be some sign of the fire going out:









What we see is the exact opposite. Gremmy's meteor only grows in flames/light, which would indicate that the speed was growing, not slowing down.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> In that range, there would/should be some sign of the fire going out:


That's why it's a fucking baseline.

Not saying the thing can't be faster, but it's to a degree we can't really quantify. Hence, minimum.


Hamaru said:


> What we see is the exact opposite. Gremmy's meteor only grows in flames/light, which would indicate that the speed was growing, not slowing down.


Which is obviously nonsense considering it'd probably be decelerating faster than gravity would be accelerating it.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Regicide said:


> That's why it's a fucking baseline.
> 
> Not saying the thing can't be faster, but it's to a degree we can't really quantify. Hence, minimum.
> Which is obviously nonsense considering it'd probably be decelerating faster than gravity would be accelerating it.



It is going to move at the speed Gremmy imagined. We see the meteor getting brighter, so obviously it is picking up speed. It makes perfectly good sense when you aren't trying to anchor it down a 2km/s.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Or you know

Artistic license

Or the thing just plain getting brighter relatively because it's closer


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

No. We see part of it on fire when we see the meteor for the first time, then we see the entire bottom half of fire. By the time Kenpachi destroys it, the entire thing is a big ball of fire.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Hell, even if it was being freely accelerated by gravity and wasn't being slowed down to any notable degree over the course of its fall

You'd basically only be looking at some 500~ m/s increase in speed anyways

Oh no, I might be missing some 80 or so gigatons on Kenny's sword swings


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Think I'm gonna go with my safer interpretation over the meteor inexplicably getting faster


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Never mind that we don't see the entire thing in enough detail in later shots to claim all of it's on fire anyways


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 22, 2015)

When the question is asked, it seems like it is asking in one stroke


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Do whatever you want, it doesn't change the fact that you are wrong. The calc given is for a range where the fire should be burning out, not getting stronger. Clearly the fire is getting stronger, which means is beyond the 2-4 km/s range. If you want to be ignorant, that's on you.


----------



## Keishin (Aug 22, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Never mind that we don't see the entire thing in enough detail in later shots to claim all of it's on fire anyways



Well it's clearly lighting up the entire seireitei instead of covering it in darkness.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 22, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Do whatever you want, it doesn't change the fact that you are wrong.


That's nice.

Nothing really changes either way unless you can convince everyone else of that though. 


Hamaru said:


> The calc given is for a range where the fire should be burning out, not getting stronger. Clearly the fire is getting stronger, which means is beyond the 2-4 km/s range.


That.. doesn't really follow.

It can be getting faster, that doesn't mean it has to be faster than 4 km/s. And so, even if it's increasing in speed, it's not as if we have any means to quantify how much more quickly it's moving.

That's why we have the low end to begin with.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 22, 2015)

This is where common sense comes into play. If speed faster than 4 km/s is needed for it to catch fire, and the meteor is getting faster, as shown from more fire/light, then it is impossible for the meteor to move at the 2-4km/s range since that would require a drop of speed that isn't even hinted towards.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't see why you're arguing. If anything you're going deflate the calc. The flames on the meteor could easily be magical in nature and defy real world logic since it was created on fire. If that was the case, it would be moving even slower.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm pretty certain if Gremmy had just created a falling rock on fire, that the flames would have extinguished themselves by the time it had actually hit the ground.

Occam's razor points more to the meteor being wrapped in flames because it's just moving that fast, rather than Gremmy having decided to make a meteor with magic flames.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 23, 2015)

Regicide said:


> I'm pretty certain if Gremmy had just created a falling rock on fire, that the flames would have extinguished themselves by the time it had actually hit the ground.
> 
> Occam's razor points more to the meteor being wrapped in flames because it's just moving that fast, rather than Gremmy having decided to make a meteor with magic flames.



The nature of Gremmy's powers makes it just as likely he keep the meteor on flames. When you really think about it the whole situation is subject to CIS since the entire time Gremmy feared Kenpachi and couldn't imagine beating him. No matter how strong Gremmy made himself he would lose to Kenny.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 23, 2015)

Er, no. Not really. Nothing suggests Gremmy is continually keeping the meteor ignited with his abilities. Hell, there'd be no point for him to do so.

The core reason behind the meteor's lethality is the massive amount of KE behind it. Taking a huge fucking rock and dropping it on the enemy at a decent speed and all that fun shit.

Unless he expected to burn Kenny to death with magic flames in the instant of impact, expending any of his attention and/or power for what basically amounts to added aesthetic value doesn't really make any sense.

Hence.. simpler and more likely explanation that the meteor's ignited because it's moving fast enough.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes,Kenpachi can cut the birdcage. So can I. But Magina & Regi Hero can't.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 23, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Er, no. Not really. Nothing suggests Gremmy is continually keeping the meteor ignited with his abilities. Hell, there'd be no point for him to do so.
> 
> The core reason behind the meteor's lethality is the massive amount of KE behind it. Taking a huge fucking rock and dropping it on the enemy at a decent speed and all that fun shit.
> 
> ...



As if Gremmy's reasoning made sense in the first place.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 23, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> As if Gremmy's reasoning made sense in the first place.



Nice fanfic/deflection,  Only:

-Gremmy's got no power or link over the thing once he summoned it hence why he stated the meteor would still wreck shit off chance he died so "keeping it on fire" ain't flying here

-Fucker's creations tend to be realistic and detailed. What he imagined was a meteor, the flames are a subset evidence of how fast it was moving and extraneous to what Gremmy intended. It'd require proof on your end that he bothered sustaining it for needless dramatic effect. "His reasoning doesn't make sense" isn't evidence


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 23, 2015)

I honestly didn't even bother to check. Because I dropped Bleach for 3rd time. But people with imagination powers are lame because they always have some stupid CIS that makes them much less weak than they can be.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> I honestly didn't even bother to check. Because I dropped Bleach for 3rd time. But people with imagination powers are lame because they always have some stupid CIS that makes them much less weak than they can be.



Akabane's was pretty cool....course that's just cuz he's a cool character.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> I honestly didn't even bother to check. Because I dropped Bleach for 3rd time. But people with imagination powers are lame because they always have some stupid CIS that makes them much less weak than they can be.



If you didn't even bother to check or know much about the topic, keep lurking.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> If you didn't even bother to check or know much about the topic, keep lurking.



It was more about you trying to inflate a calc for no real reason.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 23, 2015)

Due to your lack of knowledge on the matter, if you were to stop him from inflating it, you'd fail. Your argument was imaginary flames man.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 23, 2015)

Creates a flaming meteor, even he can't stop his imaginations. Why would physics stop an meteor that popped into existence on fire from staying on fire?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 23, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Yes,Kenpachi can cut the birdcage. So can I. But Magina & Regi Hero can't.


Huh


----------



## trance (Aug 23, 2015)

Issho couldn't destroy Birdcage and he has potentially country level DC. Kenpachi ain't doin' shit.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> Creates a flaming meteor, even he can't stop his imaginations. Why would physics stop an meteor that popped into existence on fire from staying on fire?



Kubo isn't really good with logic. Just look at the overdose chapter.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 23, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> Creates a flaming meteor, even he can't stop his imaginations. Why would physics stop an meteor that popped into existence on fire from staying on fire?


You're making it more complicated than it's suggested to be.

The shit that Gremmy creates with his abilities appear to function as they would normally, despite their origin. Hence, it's on you to prove that the meteor (and everything else, really) doesn't adhere to our understanding of shit.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> It was more about you trying to inflate a calc for no real reason.



Once again showing how little you know, especially with your argument. 

It would be best to just let people who have some type of knowledge about the situation talk about it. The points Regi and I went/are going over has an actual basis to it, so it isn't "for no real reason".


----------



## Tapion (Aug 23, 2015)

Gremmy made a fully functioning missile thing and Kenpachi Cut it in half and You could see the inner workings of the missile. So yes, shit he makes up function as they would normally. He's a low level reality warper that spawns or changes the property of existing things.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Aug 24, 2015)

Kenny swings his sword.

He has to use Nozarashi though.

The plotcage is basically NLF. 
Fujitora himself stated after throwing a couple of meteors down that 'it is weakening'
And the fact that the fodders with some Straw Hats and Fuji were able to stop the cage for a while by pushing makes it clear that the plotcage is around multi island level in strength.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 24, 2015)

Yet in previous threads some thought city level.... 

This seems like an even match. I feel he  couldn't casually slice it. It would be some 3 page two handed build up at least, or two strikes.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 24, 2015)

What I'm saying makes just as much sense as Kenny breaking the meteor in a bunch of boulders with a single sword slash.


----------



## Keishin (Aug 24, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> What I'm saying makes just as much sense as Kenny breaking the meteor in a bunch of boulders with a single sword slash.



His sword has a blunt edge you know...


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 24, 2015)

"Meteors enter the atmosphere at speeds ranging from 11 km/sec (25,000 mph), to 72 km/sec (160,000 mph!). When the meteoroid collides with air molecules, its high level of kinetic energy rapidly ionizes and excites a long, thin column of atmospheric atoms along the meteoroid’s path, creating a flash of light visible from the ground below."
- 

From the article we know that the minimum speed of a meteor that catches fire and creates light is 11 km/sec. The top speed is 72 km/sec. So by using minimum speed, the meteorite Kenpachi cut should be moving at the minimum speed required for the light. Even with the air pressure that earth creates there is no way that its speed would drop much from where Gremmy created it, and where Kenpachi destroyed it. 

This Birdcage shouldn't require much effort.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Aug 24, 2015)

Is this accepted?


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 24, 2015)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Kenny swings his sword.
> 
> He has to use Nozarashi though.
> 
> ...



Fujitora never said that the cage is weakening.The cage only stopped for a couple of seconds.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 24, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> "Meteors enter the atmosphere at speeds ranging from 11 km/sec (25,000 mph), to 72 km/sec (160,000 mph!). When the meteoroid collides with air molecules, its high level of kinetic energy rapidly ionizes and excites a long, thin column of atmospheric atoms along the meteoroid?s path, creating a flash of light visible from the ground below."
> -
> 
> *From the article we know that the minimum speed of a meteor that catches fire and creates light is 11 km/sec*. The top speed is 72 km/sec. So by using minimum speed, the meteorite Kenpachi cut should be moving at the minimum speed required for the light. Even with the air pressure that earth creates there is no way that its speed would drop much from where Gremmy created it, and where Kenpachi destroyed it.
> ...



It says nothing about that being a minimum speed needed for a meteor to catch fire, just that that's how fast they usually are when they enter the atmosphere.



FrozenFeathers said:


> Is this accepted?



I don't believe it was when it was discussed here. their were problems with their version of the sereitei calc.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 24, 2015)

> Is this accepted?



That would depend on if the poster's calc for the size of Seireitei is accepted. Aside for that, the speed is wrong so the calc would be far to low. Ablation speed should be the minimum speed known for a meteor to catch fire/shine with light, not the minimum speed at which the light fades away.



> It says nothing about that being a minimum speed needed for a meteor to catch fire, just that that's how fast they usually are when they enter the atmosphere.


Do you have any source that would support a slower speed?


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Aug 24, 2015)

Found it.
This was accepted.


Kenny wins


----------



## Bulma (Aug 24, 2015)

Just to clear things up...

The minimum velocity required for a meteoroid to enter the Earth's atmosphere is 11 km/s. That is the reason why none of you will ever find a number lower than that for meteor ablation. The thing is that due to the make-up of the meteorite it may break down before hitting the earth surface, or slow down to the point that it is no longer shining or on fire.


----------



## Hamaru (Aug 25, 2015)

If Gremmy imagined an actual meteor on earth, then that meteor should meet the minimum requirements needed for a meteor to enter earth as well. So if the minimum velocity is 11km/s, there really shouldn't be a problem. Also, we don't know when the meteor was actually summoned, we just know when it become noticeable  due to clouds opening and the light.


----------



## Professor Zoology (Aug 26, 2015)

How would Kenpachi fare against Fujitora or Doflamingo in a 1v1 fight?


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 26, 2015)

He would destroy Dofla. Fuji is kinda hard to place right now honestly.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 27, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> He would destroy Dofla. Fuji is kinda hard to place right now honestly.



and apparently so is Luffy


----------

